# Is a Nikon 10.5mm fish eye lens good idea for D200?



## petralap (Jun 4, 2006)

Ive just bought an 18-200mm lens for D200 which thanks to the 1.5 multiplication gives me a great zoom but not wide enough angle (i.e. 27-300mm). The only wide angle lens from Nikon offer which would make sense is the 10.5mm fish eye (the next one is 14mm lens which when multiplied by 1.5 gives you 21mm which is not much wider than the 27mm which I get with my current lens).

I have two questions:
Can I use the 10.5mm fish eye lens with D200?
After multiplying it with the 1.5 koeficient for Nikons digital SLRs will I still get the fish eye, i.e. 180 degree, effect or will it be just a standard 16mm wide angle lens?

Many thanks for any advise, will be appreciated.

Petra


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Petra,
Like any super-wide lens, they will give you a fish-eye effect, and I would imagine the 10.5 lens will fit you D200. I have attached a shot I did with my 10.5. It is a great lens and I love it. Philip.
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## petralap (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks, Phil. Nice picture by the way.
I'm not looking for a fish eye effect actually. I think I will go for Sigma 10-20mm which many people praised for an excellent quality.


----------



## petralap (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Phil,
I've just visited your web site. have all the pictures been taken by you? they  are indeed excellent.
I'm not professional and don't intend to for the time being, I work in finance. However, I travel a lot and now I'm leaving for a year to South America and was thinking about my own web site where I'd put up a selection of the best pics. I'd like the web site to look good. would you give me any advice?
Many thanks and good luck with your work.
Petra


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Petralap, 
Thankyou for your comments.  Indeed, the shots have all been shot by myself, some go back a few years, so were shot on film then scanned. I mainly shot on 6x6, 6x7 or 5x4 inch on transparency film. Now as Photography is my business, I always shoot digital. I would suggest if you are contemplating shooting travel pics, then start a new thread asking for help in that particlar area [travel], and I'm sure you will receive many comments. It's always beneficial to post a shot you have taken and ask for comments in the critique section. Philip.  p.s. Where are you based ???


----------

